# Possible purchase



## deenice2k (Jun 7, 2002)

I plan on buying a 97-98 240 SE. I see that everyone is talking about doing engine swaps. Wouldn't it be cheaper to just build up the current engine and transmission instead of going through all of the hassle of getting front clips, wirring, special AC brackets/welding etc...? The engine itself isn't that cheap not to mention the labor and other parts that are needed for a successful swap. I'm a college student and don't have that kind of money to throw around for engine swaps, parts and accessories. What do I need to look out for prior to purchasing the car? I need some feedback. Do they have any weanknesses like gear pop outs that SERs are known for? 250-300 WHP will do me just fine. How much would that kind of power cost without an engine swap and what is involved in the process. I've seen some SERs get 250 WHP easy without doing anything to the internals, just turbo kit, exhaust, intake, clutch and ECU upgrade. Let me know guys....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the thing is, is that with the KA24DE, bolt ons dont do anything significant, so dont expect more than 5-10 hp out of $800 worth of intakes, headers, and exhaust. The turbo kits for the 240sx range around $3k, to avoid that cost, you could mix and match, but might forget something in the process. Either way, an SR20DET red top front clip runs about $2500, and if you are not doing labor yourself, will cost around $800 to put in. Personally, I would buy a CA18DET clip for $1700 and spend some money on that. The CA can stand more power than an SR and is much less expensive. If you dont do the labor on the turbo swap, it will still cost a pretty penny to put in. Though you could get more hp out of a turbo, it is still quite a bit of work and there are things that need to be replaced. I suggest a CA18DET swap for significant power increase on a budget.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i agree, CA18DET is a perfect budget swap...insead of 2600 on an SR, you can get a CA for 1700, and use the rest to get basic mods, such as intake and exhaust(wich you will have to hace custom made)...


----------

